# ZoneAlarm not detecting AVG



## Snorky (Sep 4, 2004)

I have just found that ZoneAlarm doesn't appear to be detecting AVG. In the Antivirus monitoring section under status it says there is no antivirus running on my computer that ZoneAlarm can detect. I do however have AVG running and its up to date. Does anyone know if this is a problem or can I ignore it?

Many thanks


----------



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

I noticed the same thing but I ignored it. So long as both are up to date, Zonealarm is running with the correct rules and AVG is doing a daily system scan, there shouldn't be any trouble from it.

I would suggest lookking at Sygate Personal Firewall though. Some prefer it, some prefer ZoneAlarm. I use Sygate myself but both do the job.


----------



## Snorky (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for that - just wanted to be sure. I'll take a looksee sometime at Sygate, though I have to say I've had very few problems since following all the antispyware advice here.


----------



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah a little rabble of lifesavers we got here haven't we?

Well that's good that you've got no troubles, as I say Sygate is only a personal preference. If ZoneAlarm is doing a job for you why change it? Be like Sven replacing Joe Cole with Heskey just for the name rather thn the skill


----------



## Snorky (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't even think that thought - its just asking for :grin: trouble


----------

